# Eagletac GX25A3



## MIKES250R (Jan 16, 2013)

I see in Eagletacs literature that it says, "the GX25A3 is 14500 battery friendly." If it is putting out 738 lumens on three Enloops, how many lumens would it crank out on three 14500s? I wonder how it will compare to my Nitecore EA4? I would love to try four 14500s in my EA4 but I am scared as it would surely fry it. This makes the GX25A3 really interesting IMO


----------



## shelm (Jan 16, 2013)

MIKES250R said:


> putting out 738 lumens on three Enloops



your quoting LED lumens.
your EA4 does ANSI lumens!!


----------



## MIKES250R (Jan 16, 2013)

According to the Eagletac literature 738 is the ANSI lumens, the LED lumens for the GX25A3 is 893.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 16, 2013)

MIKES250R said:


> I see in Eagletacs literature that it says, "the GX25A3 is 14500 battery friendly." If it is putting out 738 lumens on three Enloops, how many lumens would it crank out on three 14500s? I wonder how it will compare to my Nitecore EA4? I would love to try four 14500s in my EA4 but I am scared as it would surely fry it. This makes the GX25A3 really interesting IMO



It will put out the exact same lumens. It has a "buck" circuit. It will buck the voltage from 12.6 volts down to about 3.4 volts to drive the LED. Since a 14500 has about 750mAh and a good AA can have up to 2500mAh, there is no reason to expect longer runtimes either.

How the heck is this post the first peep on CPF about Eagletac's new 3AA light. There is no other information other than the user guide for the SX25A6. Here's what I got:

Eagletac GX25A3 XMLU2
5/100/300/738 ANSI lumens
3AA/1400
2.7v-12.6v
3 mode selector ring
4.3" x 1.5"


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice find! Hopefully it will throw almost as good as the EA4.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jan 16, 2013)

I pre-ordered the six AA version of this light but, from what I have heard here, they will not ship until January 25th. One of the neat features I love about these lights is that there is no need for a battery carrier, the body is the battery holder. My little EA4 shares this same feature as well.


----------



## shelm (Jan 17, 2013)

They should use the new XM-L2 led. 
There are too many XM-L U2 flashlights on the market and i dont really like this led


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 22, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> [...]
> Eagletac GX25A3 XMLU2
> 5/100/300/738 ANSI lumens
> 3AA/1400
> ...


I don't think it uses a selector ring, just a twist of the head for mode changing.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jan 22, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> It will put out the exact same lumens. It has a "buck" circuit. It will buck the voltage from 12.6 volts down to about 3.4 volts to drive the LED. Since a 14500 has about 750mAh and a good AA can have up to 2500mAh, there is no reason to expect longer runtimes either.



That's not how capacity works...You have to multiply by the voltage of the cell to get Watt-hours. A typical 14500 has quite a bit more energy than a NiMH cell.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sir Lightalot said:


> That's not how capacity works...You have to multiply by the voltage of the cell to get Watt-hours. A typical 14500 has quite a bit more energy than a NiMH cell.



Umm


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 22, 2013)

shelm said:


> They should use the new XM-L2 led.
> There are too many XM-L U2 flashlights on the market and i dont really like this led



Not that I don`t like the U2. But I`m feeling stuck in the mud. Makes me want to keep my wallet shut. Time for manufactures to move on to brighter better LED`s. Give me a real reason to spend more...


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Not that I don`t like the U2. But I`m feeling stuck in the mud. Makes me want to keep my wallet shut. Time for manufactures to move on to brighter better LED`s. Give me a real reason to spend more...



The XM-L2 T6 is only 1 bin above the XM-L U2 for an increase of about 7% output on average. A 500 lumen light will get bumped up to 535 lumens. When the XML2 lights start flooding the market this year, everyone will be eagerly anticipating the next better XML3.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 22, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> The XM-L2 T6 is only 1 bin above the XM-L U2 for an increase of about 7% output on average. A 500 lumen light will get bumped up to 535 lumens. When the XML2 lights start flooding the market this year, everyone will be eagerly anticipating the next better XML3.



What about the XML U3?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> What about the XML U3?



XM-L U3 is essentially the same as the XM-L2 T6.

XM-L T6
XM-L U2
XM-L U3 = XM-L2 T6


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 22, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> XM-L U3 is essentially the same as the XM-L2 T6.
> 
> XM-L T6
> XM-L U2
> XM-L U3 = XM-L2 T6



Not sure what that means? More neutral in tint? And less lumen than the XM-L2?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 22, 2013)

These guy`s are claiming a 20% increase with the L2 over the U2? http://www.thrunite.com/en/Productdetail.aspx?BClassID=68&ClassID=116


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> These guy`s are claiming a 20% increase with the XML2 over the U2? http://www.thrunite.com/en/Productdetail.aspx?BClassID=68&ClassID=116



Cree LED manufacturer claims in their marketing that the new XM-L2 T6 is "Up To 20% brighter" than the XM-L T6. That is a 2 bin difference. The claim is kind of like saying the best and brightest XM-L2 T6 is 20% brighter than the dimmest and worst XM-L T6. I believe it would be better stated that "on average" each bin should yield around a 7% increase in brightness. 

There is a chance marketing at Thrunite misunderstood the Cree promotional materials. You cannot just multiply the previous ANSI FL1 data times 20% and claim that is what is output by the new light. That looks to be what they did, and it is not how the ANSI FL1 standard works. Furthermore, if the new light is using an XM-L2 T6 over last years XM-L U2, that is a 1 bin difference, for about a 7% increase in brightness on average.

Regardless of any unintentional marketing errors, that light is incredibly bright and looks absolutely terrific.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jan 23, 2013)

Eagletac SX25A6 has shipped!


----------



## lightliker (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice 3AA light with plenty lpower or runtime for vacation trips or power failure (does happen every 2 year in The Netherlands so you better be prepared!! ) The only light that attracts me a tad more is the ea4 from nitecore.


----------



## shelm (Feb 23, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Here's what I got:
> 
> Eagletac GX25A3 XMLU2
> 5/100/300/738 ANSI lumens
> ...



All right the specs have changed.
It's now XML2U2.
I don't think that selfbuilt has already got his hands on the GX25A3 neither do i believe that it could ever rival the sheer popularity of EA4 but this should become an interesting release in any case!




​


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 23, 2013)

Holy carp, 1116 lumens (emitter) with the XM-L2. I'm getting this one for sure.


----------



## holylight (Feb 23, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Okay, what am I missing, show me or fix my equations.
> 
> Watt = Volts x Amps
> 
> ...



I regretted not studying harder during school time. sorry I cannot help u ...


----------



## kj2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Any word about when it's been released?


----------



## grev (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to know too but there's no info on their website.


----------



## videorat (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure why there is any confusion gordo but the only thing I see wrong with your formula is the decimal. It's actually 3.5 watt hours and 3.15 watt hours. We used to make that kind of mistake a lot back in the slipstick days.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 26, 2013)

Man this looks really nice. I wonder how it'll stack up to the 3AA that 4sevens is going to come out with.

So does it or doesn't it have a selector ring? Or is it like the 6AA where you twist the head?

Either way, i think i'm gettit though... hahah


----------



## thijsco19 (Feb 26, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> So does it or doesn't it have a selector ring? Or is it like the 6AA where you twist the head?


(Almost?) Every eagletac flashlight works with a head twist, so I quess it's exactly the same as the SX25A6.

The only big qeustions remains: When is it going to be released?!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 26, 2013)

The GX25A3 is not even officially on Eagletac's website. I've noticed once they do add it to their website, it takes at least a month or two to start shipping out.


----------



## shelm (Mar 1, 2013)

see Eagletac-USA.com website, price 94.90$

Won't be as popular as Nitecore EA4 for various reasons, e.g. _higher price, lesser brand popularity, few "professional" ET flashlight reviews and poor marketing_, but this light is clearly the brightness leader (3xAA: *915 ET ANSI *lm). beats the *EA4* (4xAA: *860 NC* lm) and beats the upcoming Zebralight *S5310 *(3xAA:* 900 ZL* lm).

Eagletac, Nitecore and Zebralight are on top of the scene with similar lights 


side clicky 1xXML: *TX25C2 *L2, *EC25 *U2, *SC600 *MkII U3 
multi-AA shorty: *GX25A3 *L2, *EA4 *U2, *S5310 *U3 
triple XML shorty: *MZ25C8 *L2, *TM15 *U2, *S6330 *U3 
single-AA EDC compact: *D25A *L2/G2, *SENS *AA R5, *SC52 *U2 

:rock:


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been checking ET's website everyday for info on this bad boy. I wonder if it will be able to get the full 915 otf lumens off 3 eneloops? I'm guessing no. :shrug:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 15, 2013)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I've been checking ET's website everyday for info on this bad boy. I wonder if it will be able to get the full 915 otf lumens off 3 eneloops? I'm guessing no. :shrug:



This light will likely not hit retailers for months. Checking everyday is pointless. Of course it will get the full 915 lumens with Nihms. It uses a buck circuit. Running 14500s will make no difference in brightness either.


----------



## Miracle (Mar 30, 2013)

when will the Eagletac GX25A3 CREE XM-L2 U2 be release for sale?

I only read about this light just now.

wow!

1116 LED lumens with 3 AA battery!

This will be my next light!


----------



## thijsco19 (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.eagletac.com/html/gx25a3/specs.html


----------



## __philippe (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally, ....EagleTac GX25A3 official specs released

http://www.eagletac.com/html/gx25a3/specs.html

Thanks,* thijsco19*...:thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Mar 30, 2013)

selfbuilt is going to review this model!!
this light is probably superior to the EA4 in every respect.

also in price


----------



## markr6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks amazing!! I love my EA4 but this may easily beat it. But at twice the price you really need to have something tipping the scale. For me, it's a lower low mode. And the "Tailcap with rear switch"? I don't see any pics of this. It doesn't seem necessary but a nice option to have I guess.


----------



## tjhabak (Mar 30, 2013)

True...probly gonna have to pick this one up once they release it too!


----------



## shelm (Mar 30, 2013)

markr6 said:


> the "Tailcap with rear switch"? I don't see any pics of this.



you can see it here in the jojoselected clip!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 30, 2013)

shelm said:


> you can see it here in the jojoselected clip!



Thanks, that's pretty cool!! Seems awkward to use on such a thick light but it's nice they included it as an option. I also like that the manual says it will use the Eagletac flip diffuser - "GX model uses filter housing w/ flip-over feature" so not really any chance of losing the cap. Besides, I would probably use the diffuser 90% of the time. Looks like an absolute winner!!


----------



## shelm (Mar 30, 2013)

markr6 said:


> flip diffuser - "GX model uses filter housing w/ flip-over feature" so not really any chance of losing the cap.



the G25C2 (Mk1, MkII) is the only Eagtac light afaik with a real flip-up diffuser.

here,
"filter housing" = you can exchange the head part which hosts the glass lens. the kit comes with a new head part and that one has threads for the screw-on filters and screw-on diffuser lens. the new head part hosts ("houses") the screw-on filter
"w/ flip-over feature" = bad wording. they mean "screw on" feature over the original glass lens. the new head part (taken from the kit) can be operated with the original glass lens plus the filter on top, or with the filter only and the original glass lens removed.

the shared video demonstrates the use of all this.


----------



## T-roc87 (Mar 30, 2013)

Neat little light but i think i will stick with my ea4. Wins out for me because of price. Plus i carry a sunwayman v10a on me at all times which can hit all the low lumens i need!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 30, 2013)

shelm said:


> selfbuilt is going to review this model!!
> this light is probably superior to the EA4 in every respect.
> 
> also in price



If this can beat the EA4 in price, i'm sold. I doubt it will be cheaper than the EA4 though. Who knows...


----------



## T-roc87 (Mar 30, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> If this can beat the EA4 in price, i'm sold. I doubt it will be cheaper than the EA4 though. Who knows...



I saw it priced at $94.99 which is to expensive for me!


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 30, 2013)

shelm said:


> ...this light is probably superior to the EA4...in price



Anything that had led you to believe this? From what I have gathered, Eagletac lights tend toward the expensive side, rather than the budget or affordable side.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 30, 2013)

The GX25A3 will definitely cost more than the EA4. It's an Eagletac, and it is more "professional". It seems to have a bunch of pros and one con. No doubt it is smaller and brighter, but with the same throw. It uses 3AA instead of 4AA, so it will be lighter and not so chunky. The side switch is better, as in not prone to failure or accidental activation. It appears the light has 10/300/900 lumens in regular mode. There is a 200 lumen, but it is put in the tactical mode, which is too difficult to switch back and forth. However, it has an optional attached flip-up diffuser and an optional tail clicky. Seriously, that is a heck of a lot of light and options there. I must have one.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 30, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> The GX25A3 will definitely cost more than the EA4. It's an Eagletac, and it is more "professional". It seems to have a bunch of pros and one con. No doubt it is smaller and brighter, but with the same throw. It uses 3AA instead of 4AA, so it will be lighter and not so chunky. The side switch is better, as in not prone to failure or accidental activation. It appears the light has 10/300/900 lumens in regular mode. There is a 200 lumen, but it is put in the tactical mode, which is too difficult to switch back and forth. However, it has an optional attached flip-up diffuser and an optional tail clicky. Seriously, that is a heck of a lot of light and options there. I must have one.


I would like to have one too. Actually, I'll feel guilty "wasting" the money since I simply don't need this, but it's just too darn tempting, resolving a few issues from the EA4. I don't think I'll miss the 200lm mode since 300 is pretty close. That 10lm will be very appreciated. Now, do I wait for the ZL 5310? Uhhhhh


----------



## Miracle (Mar 30, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I would like to have one too. Actually, I'll feel guilty "wasting" the money since I simply don't need this, but it's just too darn tempting, resolving a few issues from the EA4. I don't think I'll miss the 200lm mode since 300 is pretty close. That 10lm will be very appreciated. Now, do I wait for the ZL 5310? Uhhhhh


what is this ZL 5310 ?can you please provide more info on this ZL 5310 light please?what is the lumen output and runtime?thanks


----------



## markr6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miracle said:


> what is this ZL 5310 ?can you please provide more info on this ZL 5310 light please?what is the lumen output and runtime?thanks



Zebralight S5310 - they've been talking about it for about 2 million years now :shakehead and driving us all crazy. Supposedly it will run on 3AA, 900lumens, the usual Zebralight modes and UI which is very nice. There's some pics and threads about it here on CPF. Originally planned on releasing it this past February.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Miracle said:


> What is this ZL 5310? Can you please provide more info on this ZL 5310 light please? What is the lumen output and runtime? Thanks.



Don't even go there. It is a fictitious light listed on an Excel spreadsheet with a tiny bit of made up stuff. Zebralight is infamous for putting lights on there to keep potential customers from buying their competitor's lights, stringing them along for years. They have way too much on their plate right now. We do not even know it exists. Even if an official announcement is ever made, it will be many months before anybody even sees one.


----------



## holylight (Mar 31, 2013)

Very interesting light. I like it.


----------



## shelm (Mar 31, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Anything that had led you to believe this? From what I have gathered, Eagletac lights tend toward the expensive side, rather than the budget or affordable side.



"superior" = higher in value = higher price
"superior" = better price = lower price

i meant the former 

btw, the price is listed on the official website eagletacDOTcom


----------



## __philippe (Mar 31, 2013)

.....


----------



## Miracle (Mar 31, 2013)

can some kind souls please private message me when the Eagletac GX25A3 is out for sale?

Thanks

:/


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Miracle said:


> can some kind souls please private message me when the Eagletac GX25A3 is out for sale?
> 
> Thanks
> :/



Absolutely nobody knows. It's not out yet. Any retailer with a pre-order does not know when they will come in either. I'm guessing based on recent past experiences, at least a few weeks. Somebody will post in this thread the very first day a retailer shows them in stock. You have to be really patient. The good news is that now that Eagletac has updated their website with a specific listing for the light, it should be along within a month.


----------



## holylight (Mar 31, 2013)

I very interested in this light.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 31, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Absolutely nobody knows. It's not out yet. Any retailer with a pre-order does not know when they will come in either. I'm guessing based on recent past experiences, at least 4-8 weeks. Somebody will post in this thread the very first day a retailer shows them in stock. You have to be really patient. The good news is that now that Eagletac has updated their website with a specific listing for the light, it should be along in another month or two.



Awww I was hoping days not weeks...patience...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've always been a fan of EagleTac's build quality and the feature set of this light looks nice!! AA lights are great for battery availability, but it's always nice when they also support 14500 batteries.  This light is now on my shopping list.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 31, 2013)

*StreamLight SL-75702 anti-roll ring* to fit forthcoming EagleTac GX25A3 ?







I am ready to bet the StreamLight anti-roll ring, which has been proven to fit (very) tigthly round the Nitecore EA4 bezel (ø 40.1mm),
will also be usable on the the EagleTac GX25A3, albeit with a somewhat smoother fit.

Rationale: the SL-75702 stock rubber anti-roll ring inner diameter (un-stretched) measures about ø 37.4mm 

Provided EagleTac published GX25A3 bezel size (ø 38.5mm) is accurate, that should make for a perfect fit. 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## shelm (Mar 31, 2013)

you could attach split ring or split ring and lanyard to the flashlight. that's anti-roll enough


----------



## __philippe (Mar 31, 2013)

Quite so,...but the rubber anti-roll ring also doubles as an effective bezel shock-absorbing and scratch preventing protection...


----------



## kj2 (Mar 31, 2013)

This one could be my next AA light


----------



## henry1960 (Mar 31, 2013)

kj2 said:


> This one could be my next AA light



I`m Seriously Looking Into This One Too!! It Should Not Be Long Till This One Comes Out Either....


----------



## regulator (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like this light and will most likely be purchasing one. I only wish they had the 185 lumen level in the regular mode as opposed to the 300 lumen. I think the 300 level does not offer enough run time for the next level up from 10 lumens. I would actually even prefer something more around 80-100 lumens as the medium mode. 

If you have slightly older cells or cells with some use on them, 3AA's are not going to give a whole lot of runtime at 300 lumens. To conserve your battery power, you either have to drop all the way down to 10 lumens or mess with twisting the head 10 times to get to 185 lumen mode. That's my biggest gripe with the specs.


----------



## kriptikracing (Mar 31, 2013)

just curious...is there anything out right now comparable in specs alone?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 1, 2013)

kriptikracing said:


> Just curious...is there anything out right now comparable in specs alone?



Nitecore EA4.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 1, 2013)

EagleTac GX25A3 *emitter tint options
*
Cool White for maximum brightness, Neutral White for accurate color rendition
(Neutral white approximately 7% dimmer than cool white)

Cree *XM-L2 U2 *Cool white LED vs *XM-L2 T6 *Neutral White






(source: EagleTac.com)


----------



## markr6 (Apr 1, 2013)

__philippe said:


> EagleTac GX25A3 *emitter tint options
> *
> Cool White for maximum brightness, Neutral White for accurate color rendition
> (Neutral white approximately 7% dimmer than cool white)
> ...



Mmmmm I love me some neutral white  And L2! I must have this light!


----------



## henry1960 (Apr 1, 2013)

regulator said:


> I really like this light and will most likely be purchasing one. I only wish they had the 185 lumen level in the regular mode as opposed to the 300 lumen. I think the 300 level does not offer enough run time for the next level up from 10 lumens. I would actually even prefer something more around 80-100 lumens as the medium mode.
> 
> If you have slightly older cells or cells with some use on them, 3AA's are not going to give a whole lot of runtime at 300 lumens. To conserve your battery power, you either have to drop all the way down to 10 lumens or mess with twisting the head 10 times to get to 185 lumen mode. That's my biggest gripe with the specs.




reulator...I agree With You 100%...It Would Be A Hands Down PreOrder Light For Me If They Slipped A 80-100 LM Level Between The 10 And 300 LM Level...


----------



## markr6 (Apr 1, 2013)

henry1960 said:


> reulator...I agree With You 100%...It Would Be A Hands Down PreOrder Light For Me If They Slipped A 80-100 LM Level Between The 10 And 300 LM Level...



Agreed! Just like their TX25C2 = 8lm > 557lm!!!! Insane! However, their G25C2 did much better with 8lm > 104lm > 536lm.

Anyone can sit here all day trying to justify such a huge range for "tactical" purposes, argue "just change the mode" etc. but you'll never convince me.

I guess the 10lm > 300lm could be a lot worse. Plus I'll be using a diffuser often so that may "help" in a sense.


----------



## regulator (Apr 1, 2013)

henry1960 said:


> reulator...I agree With You 100%...It Would Be A Hands Down PreOrder Light For Me If They Slipped A 80-100 LM Level Between The 10 And 300 LM Level...



Maybe Eagletac could make a quick change before release? Anyway, is there any release update?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 1, 2013)

regulator said:


> Maybe Eagletac could make a quick change before release? Anyway, is there any release update?



No concrete evidence, but from the looks of their Facebook page I would say very, very soon!


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hopefully they'd ship it to dealers worldwide quickly too. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my SX25A6, and this 3AA light is tempting me as well. Especially if that anti-roll ring mentioned previously does fit it. I like being able to glance at the light before I turn it on and know what mode it's in by the position of the head switch in relation to the logo on the body. No need to cycle through modes to reach the correct one, either. I love this interface.

The GX25A3 will be a pocket Eneloop rocket. :devil:


----------



## Miracle (Apr 3, 2013)

__philippe said:


> EagleTac GX25A3 *emitter tint options
> *
> Cool White for maximum brightness, Neutral White for accurate color rendition
> (Neutral white approximately 7% dimmer than cool white)
> ...




Cree *XM-L2 U2 *Cool white LED vs *XM-L2 T6 *Neutral White

of these two LEDs, which LED is the brighter one?


----------



## __philippe (Apr 3, 2013)

Miracle said:


> Cree *XM-L2 U2 *Cool white LED vs *XM-L2 T6 *Neutral White
> 
> of these two LEDs, which LED is the brighter one?



_(Neutral white approximately 7% dimmer than cool white)..._


----------



## regulator (Apr 8, 2013)

Any release updates?


----------



## holylight (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait long long.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 10, 2013)

I know a secret.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 10, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> I know a secret.


Do tell!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 10, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Do tell!




Eagletac-USA has changed the status from "Out of Stock" to "New".

However, somebody needs to email and ask before ordering.
Though they haven't removed the word 'preorder' yet.
I am able to get all the way through the payment process.
In order to receive a CPF discount you have to email them first,
so they can set up your account for an automatic CPF discount.
If they have received stock, then other vendors will get theirs soon too.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was going to check it out, but their domain name expired as of 4/10/2013!


----------



## markr6 (Apr 11, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was going to check it out, but their domain name expired as of 4/10/2013!



:shakehead


----------



## regulator (Apr 11, 2013)

Need to order this light. Keep us posted when we can order. Thanks


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2013)

*GX25A3 mkII ?*

Eagletac has so many other offering for LUOs, can't they take strobe out the 'tactical' selection grouping? I think that would increase overall utilitarian appeal.
Since Turbo is available at any time by pushing and holding, make that 1,000 lumens OTF. I think that a human is only likely to hold that for 20 seconds, so overheating isn't that much of a concern.

Then you can have the 'high output group' be 500-50-5 lumens, and the 'energy saving group' be 250-25-2.5 lumens.
If that is too difficult, in terms of circuit engineering/packaging, as an alternative:

Push/hold for 1,000 turbo: 'high output group' 500-125-25, 'low output group' 125-25-4


----------



## shelm (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: GX25A3 mkII ?*



MichaelW said:


> GX25A3 mkII ?



ET is known for releasing improved reiterations of the well-selling models. No single doubt that the GX25A3 MkII will become reality in future.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: GX25A3 mkII ?*

and I forgot to add, strobe is instant access by click and a half (if anyone remembers MacOS 8 'drilling') and is in the hidden sequence, which means-get that strobe out of there!
Maybe the same can be added to the GX25A3's bigger brother, SX25A6.


----------



## bmyton (Apr 15, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Eagletac-USA has changed the status from "Out of Stock" to "New".
> 
> In order to receive a CPF discount you have to email them first,
> so they can set up your account for an automatic CPF discount.



I've been lurking on this forum for quite a while and this light inspired me to register and post.

I pre-ordered through Eagletac-USA on Friday and while they ask that we not post pricing publicly, I can say that it is worth sending them an email and letting them know that you came from here. Their customer service folks seem top-notch, and hopefully this light will be in stock and shipping soon.

My flashlight addiction is growing, hopefully I can make it a little longer before my wife figures it out!

Streamlight Stylus Pro -> Preon P1+P2 -> Eagletac GX25A3


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 15, 2013)

bmyton said:


> My flashlight addiction is growing, hopefully I can make it a little longer before my wife figures it out!
> 
> Streamlight Stylus Pro -> Preon P1+P2 -> Eagletac GX25A3



If that is all you have so far, the Eagletac is really gonna be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## regulator (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks bmyton. I sent Eagltac an email.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 17, 2013)

GX25A3 XML2 U2 1116 Lumens - US source availability: *in stock
*
http://shop.neetlights.co/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=gx25a3

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## bmyton (Apr 17, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Availability: *in stock*



I called NeetLights last week and he told me that the "In Stock" was a typo. He expected to have them soon, but didn't have them yet.

I contacted Eagletac customer support directly and last night they emailed back:



Eagletac 4/17/13 4:55AM Eastern said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> The GX25A3 should be avaiable at eagletac-usa in 10 days.
> ...


----------



## markr6 (Apr 17, 2013)

__philippe said:


> GX25A3 XML2 U2 1116 Lumens - US source availability: *in stock
> *
> http://shop.neetlights.co/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=gx25a3
> 
> ...



NICE! Can't wait for the neutral white. May also wait on some beamshots/reviews, but don't hold me to that!


----------



## regulator (Apr 17, 2013)

Are there any dealers more familiar that have it in stock?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8UDSd9iBuc


----------



## kj2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dealer here hopes to get the GX25A3 next tuesday  and yes, 99% chance that I order one


----------



## __philippe (Apr 18, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Dealer here hopes to get the GX25A3 next tuesday  and yes, 99% chance that I order one



Nkon...perchance ?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 19, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Nkon...perchance ?



jup


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 19, 2013)

It's now available on Amazon. But for the price, I can get two EA4 with coupon and make another person happy. .


----------



## melty (Apr 19, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> It's now available on Amazon. But for the price, I can get two EA4 with coupon and make another person happy. .



Eagletac is smaller, lighter, requires 1 less battery (albeit with reduced runtime), accepts li-ion batteries (for why?), has a tail switch. Not sure about build quality or quality control between the two companies. N̶i̶t̶e̶c̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶s̶e̶e̶m̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶ ̶s̶l̶i̶g̶h̶t̶l̶y̶ ̶b̶e̶t̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶f̶u̶l̶l̶ ̶w̶a̶r̶r̶a̶n̶t̶y̶ ̶p̶e̶r̶i̶o̶d̶ ̶(̶1̶8̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶t̶h̶s̶ ̶v̶s̶ ̶1̶2̶ ̶m̶o̶n̶t̶h̶s̶)̶. Eagletac has a much better warranty (10 years vs 18 months).

It looks like the GX25A3 is a different class of light with more thought put into it. I'm definitely interested in seeing reviews.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 19, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> It's now available on Amazon. But for the price, I can get two EA4 with coupon and make another person happy.


 
Your comparison is invalid.

The *Amazon* price is :

GX25A3 : $95
EA4 : $69

When retailers finally start getting stock in supply,
they too will reduce the price of the GX25A3,
plus any additional CPF discounts.
The GX25A3 will never be cheaper than the EA4.
Eagletac is a class above Nitecore.
The EA4 was designed to be a good budget light,
and it has been very successful with that.


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't make myself clear. I can get two EA4 with coupon but not on Amazon but on other retailers. 

With just a tad smaller in every dimension, there's no denying that they will be compared to one another since they use the same batteries.

But I didn't say I don't like the light. Waiting for a good review about this light of how will it compare to the EA4.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 19, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> I didn't make myself clear. I can get two EA4 with coupon but not on Amazon but on other retailers.



No you made yourself clear.
You've taken the highest price from one place,
and compared it to the lowest price from another place.

I can get the GX25A3 for $85 from a known Eagletac retailer.
Amazon has a listing for the EA4 for 1 million dollars.

www.amazon.com/Nitecore-EA4-Pioneer One Million Dollars

I can get 11,764 GX25A3 for the price of just 1 used EA4.

That will make 11,763 friends of mine very happy . . .


----------



## melty (Apr 19, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> No you made yourself clear.
> You've taken the highest price from one place,
> and compared it to the lowest price from another place.
> 
> ...



Lol. You added that listing to Amazon just to make a point? Hat's off to you good sir.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 19, 2013)

melty said:


> Eagletac is smaller, lighter, requires 1 less battery (albeit with reduced runtime), accepts li-ion batteries (for why?), has a tail switch. Not sure about build quality or quality control between the two companies. Nitecore seems to have a slightly better full warranty period (18 months vs 12 months).
> 
> It looks like the GX25A3 is a different class of light with more thought put into it. I'm definitely interested in seeing reviews.


 Excuse me?? Nitecore's warranty is better? No way! Eagletac's warranty period is _*ten years!*_


----------



## melty (Apr 19, 2013)

Rexlion said:


> Excuse me?? Nitecore's warranty is better? No way! Eagletac's warranty period is _*ten years!*_



Don't I feel sheepish 

I mistook Eagletac's non-flashlight warranty as a "full" warranty and their ACTUAL warranty for a limited warranty. Guess that's another obvious plus for Eagletac... and makes their product seem like a much better value.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 19, 2013)

There almost the same size, I was hoping for more of a size difference. 
http://youtu.be/iSp1ZMbmr9k


----------



## topgun.ua (Apr 20, 2013)

well, on the video above GX25A3 has an optional tailcap.
Here You are with a basic side switch.






Picture is from german forum where You can read a full review with beamshots comparison


----------



## __philippe (Apr 20, 2013)

topgun.ua said:


> Picture is from german forum where You can read a full review with beamshots comparison



DE forum GX25A3 XML2 U2 review:

http://translate.google.com/transla.../review-eagletac-gx25a3-xm-l2-1116-lumen-max/

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Will you guys run this light on AA batts or 14500?  
Eagletac told me; "The output is the same, however, the current will be regulated all the time when using 14500. So 14500 works better on A3." 
- So what will be the (other) advantage of 14500 over AA batteries.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 20, 2013)

Perfection! Another $100. My wife is going to kill me shortly...


----------



## regulator (Apr 20, 2013)

I just placed an order for the GX25A3 from IlluminationGear. They have them in stock!


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 20, 2013)

Must... Resist... Urge.... To.... Buy......


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 20, 2013)

I am waiting for mkII. I need more modes, and less strobe.
Nitecore has an updated special EA4 with the xm-l2. So ET probably has a revision in the works.
Maybe their update with coincide with the xm-l2 U3 cool & U2 neutral. So it would arrive for the autumnal equinox...


----------



## dhp101 (Apr 20, 2013)

__philippe said:


> DE forum GX25A3 XML2 U2 review:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla.../review-eagletac-gx25a3-xm-l2-1116-lumen-max/
> 
> ...



26k lux @1 m from 3AA! (same results with NiMH & 14500). Is that a new best for so few AA? Looks like the beam profile must be pretty similar to the EA4 from comparing lumens & lux:

EA4: 21.5k lux, 770 lumens according to selfbuilt
GX25A3: 26k lux, 915 ANSI lumens

The review noted lux dropping by 32% after 3 minutes on NiMH, which I assume just reflects the 25% step-down in turbo. It will be interesting to see full runtime graphs and exactly how significant Eagletac's comments are about the flatter regulation on 14500.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 20, 2013)

__philippe said:


> DE forum GX25A3 XML2 U2 review:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flashlight-blog.de%2Feagletac%2Freview-eagletac-gx25a3-xm-l2-1116-lumen-max%2F
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the link. However, it seems that the review is not completed for some reasons, so here is another link to the full review: http://translate.google.com/transla...iew-eagletac-gx25a3-xm-l2-1116-lumen-max.208/


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 20, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Will you guys run this light on AA batts or 14500?
> Eagletac told me; "The output is the same, however,
> the current will be regulated all the time when using 14500.
> So 14500 works better on A3."
> - So what will be the (other) advantage of 14500 over AA batteries.



I am not 'yet' convinced 14500 does off an advantage over Nihms.
Selfbuilt is reviewing this light, but I can make some guesses here.

Nihm : 3 x 1.2v = 3.6v 
Li-Ion : 3 x 3.7v = 11.1v

On Turbo mode, a light goes into unregulated direct drive.
So Nihm 3.6v where the XML LED is somewhere around 3.4v on Turbo is pretty good.
So on Turbo with Nihms, no regulation is required.
However, you cannot go direct drive with Li-Ion 11.1v,
hence on Turbo, a buck circuit is required to regulate the light.

A good pair of 2500mAh Nihms is gonna have a little more juice than 14500 Li-Ions.
So if the Li-Ion can maintain flatline regulated brightness a bit longer,
it is going to have a shorter runtime and produce more heat.

The German review shows 26,000 lux for both Nihm and 14500,
so they are the same initial brightness.
Beyond that, Selfbuilt's runtime graph is going to be quite revealing!
I do not own any 14500s, but I might get some depending on his results.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 20, 2013)

dhp101 said:


> Looks like the beam profile must be pretty similar to the EA4 from comparing lumens & lux:



I expect the GX25 to have a tighter more focused hotspot than the EA4,
and also the GX25 to be brighter than the EA4 near the edge of the spill.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 20, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> I am waiting for mkII. I need more modes, and less strobe.
> Nitecore has an updated special EA4 with the xm-l2. So ET probably has a revision in the works.
> Maybe their update with coincide with the xm-l2 U3 cool & U2 neutral. So it would arrive for the autumnal equinox...



Nitecore did not update the EA4, Illumination Supply had them slap in some XML2s.
However, it's not a desirable tint and it's not much brighter.

The GX25A3 is not even widely available yet.
Eagletac is not gonna work on an MKII version anytime soon.
It is unlikely for them to change the modes and strobe,
they might release an entirely different model at that point.

It is safe to get this light right now, 
without worrying about any unexpected future updates.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm going to try and hold out until a neutral version comes out. Must... be.... patient.........


----------



## markr6 (Apr 20, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> I expect the GX25 to have a tighter more focused hotspot than the EA4,
> and also the GX25 to be brighter than the EA4 near the edge of the spill.



The EA4 is tight as hell. I end up using my diffuser 90% of the time. If this is indeed tighter, I'll probably pass.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Think I'll try the GX25A3 first with Eneloop XX batteries, and if 14500 have better/more advantages I'll buy them later.


----------



## dhp101 (Apr 21, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> I expect the GX25 to have a tighter more focused hotspot than the EA4,
> and also the GX25 to be brighter than the EA4 near the edge of the spill.



I guess we'll have to wait for the beamshots, but what I meant by similar profile was that GX25 numbers give it 30% more central lux with 19% more lumens. So it's true that the hotspot should be even brighter relative to the overall amount of light, but I didn't think the difference was particularly significant. It sounds like you think that the hotspot will be very tiny in diameter even compared to the EA4 with an even larger proportion of the light distributed into the spill - that's certainly possible, though I'd personally prefer the hotspot both large and bright.

Serious throw would be perfect for me as a complement to the 1AA lights (zebralight H51, Thrunite T10) I typically take hiking, so I don't mind if it's very tight.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds interesting but I'll wait for the reviews and beamshots. I like the design, but without a brightness increase with 14500s, IMHO any regulation benefit would be more than offset by their cost and inconvenience compared to NiMH/Eneloops (of which I have many). I also prefer the EA4's one button UI and battery gauge feature.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 21, 2013)

Based on the head size being smaller than my SX25A6, I expect the GX25A3 to have plenty of spill.


----------



## gilson65 (Apr 22, 2013)

i was contacted by a online store based in australia saying they will have them around 2 weeks


----------



## regulator (Apr 22, 2013)

I received mine! Initial impressions are that this is a very solid and high quality light. There are no rattles with 3 Eneloops installed. The size feels really good in the hand. Will report back with more impressions once I had a chance to play a bit.


----------



## gilson65 (Apr 22, 2013)

regulator said:


> I received mine! Initial impressions are that this is a very solid and high quality light. There are no rattles with 3 Eneloops installed. The size feels really good in the hand. Will report back with more impressions once I had a chance to play a bit.


sounds very promising cant wait for your nightime impressions


----------



## Spork (Apr 22, 2013)

So this has a low mode unlike the e4 which is good but it doesn't have a low med mode like the e4. Maybe I should wait to see what fenix comes up with or am I expecting to much? It would be reserved for mostly outdoor use so maybe it isn't a big deal and as others have mentioned we have 1aa lights for basic stuff around the house.


----------



## regulator (Apr 22, 2013)

I like the 10 lumen low mode a lot. This is about the amount of light an old MiniMag put out years ago and is very useful for most tasks like looking inside cabinets and behind stuff. I think it is much more useful than the 60 lumen low of the E4A. The downside is that the next level is a crazy 300 plus lumens. You can get to the 185 lumen mode but it's kinda a pain. I wish the 185 lumen mode was in the regular settings.

Being able to quickly access turbo is very nice. I can see the 10 Lumen mode as a great camping level for walking around and then being able to blast a wall of light far down a trail or into the woods if you hear something.

The beam profile is really nice with both great throw and spill. The beam has a definite hotspot with smooth spill and no rings - very nice for a smooth reflector. The tint is very nice as well for a CW. To me it doesn't appear cold or harsh at all like some cools can be. 

I like it very much so far. My only complaint is no medium mode. I would really like having an 80 lumen mode in between the 10 and 300. But man this light puts out a lot of light! The 185 lumen mode is very bright and more than enough to light the entire back yard. They should have switched the 300 and 185 levels around IMO.

A special thanks to illuminationGear for fast delivery!


----------



## markr6 (Apr 23, 2013)

regulator said:


> The downside is that the next level is a crazy 300 plus lumens. You can get to the 185 lumen mode but it's kinda a pain. I wish the 185 lumen mode was in the regular settings.



Unfortunately, this may keep me from buying one. Not sure yet...


----------



## bmyton (Apr 24, 2013)

Got the note that mine shipped out today, I'll let you guys know how I feel once it arrives.

-Ben


----------



## mike88 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got mine a few days ago. Excellent features & very, very bright! Also got the Zebralight SC600 MKII on order. Can't wait to receive that too.


----------



## mike88 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was thinking of getting an EA4. Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3? Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## regulator (Apr 24, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was thinking of getting an EA4. Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3? Anyone have an opinion?



Because it's available. It's a cool light also and has it's own unique features that are appealing.

BTW I just did a little test with the 185 lumen mode which is extremely bright looking. The large and deep reflector of the GX25A3 really makes use of the lumens like no tiny reflector can. To my surprise it did not even get slightly warm. This level looks like a turbo level on some of my other lights. It appears the circuit and LED aren't even breaking a sweat at this output. This little light is a surprising powerhouse. I really like the 3AA format - compact but with a good size reflector.

Enjoy the Zebralight when you get it. I have a SC80 and really like their UI and available output levels. I will definitely get the 3AA Zebralight if it ever comes out.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 24, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was thinking of getting an EA4.
> Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3?
> Anyone have an opinion?



I would hold off on an EA4. The GX25 is smaller, brighter, and has better throw.

The only reason to get an EA4 is if you need access to a 65 lumen and a 135 lumen mode, which the GX25 does not have. However, the GX25 has a 10 lumen mode, which the EA4 doesn't have. I do like the EA4 camera-shutter-style side switch better. I don't care for the GX25 head twisting very much.

Lumen spacing modes:
GX25: 10 , 300 , 900
EA4 : 65 , 135 , 300 , 550 , 800

If you don't have any yet, I would get an 18650 light.




regulator said:


> I will definitely get the 3AA Zebralight if it ever comes out.



Not that it really matters, but Zebralight changed the S5310 3AA light from 2/2013 to just 2013.
Meaning it's on the back burner again, after 3 years.
It's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## regulator (Apr 25, 2013)

If you don't have any yet, I would get an 18650 light.

Not that it really matters, but Zebralight changed the S5310 3AA light from 2/2013 to just 2013.
Meaning it's on the back burner again, after 3 years.
It's not happening anytime soon.[/QUOTE

I agree with the 18650 light suggestion. The Zebralight is one of the best small 18650 lights out IMO.

Unfortunately I believe you are correct about the S5310. What a shame.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Does someone who has this light, already tested it with 14500 and AA batteries?
Is there a visible difference in output? Does the light heat up quicker?


----------



## regulator (Apr 25, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Does someone who has this light, already tested it with 14500 and AA batteries?
> Is there a visible difference in output? Does the light heat up quicker?



I have not used 14500 cells in the light. The manufacturer states output levels will be the same. The only possible benefit I see is longer regulated output on turbo. But not necessarly longer runtime overall. A Sanyo 2700 mA NiMh cell has more capacity than a 14500. I personally do not like using multiple Lithium ion cells in a light.


----------



## blackFFM (Apr 25, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Is there a visible difference in output? Does the light heat up quicker?



There seems to be a measurable difference. Don't know if it's visible. It's 21500 lux vs 26500 lux according to this german video. It does heat up quicker as well.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> There seems to be a measurable difference. Don't know if it's visible. It's 21500 lux vs 26500 lux according to this german video. It does heat up quicker as well.



Saw that video too  but Eagletac tells me that there is no difference in output between using 14500 or AA


----------



## __philippe (Apr 25, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was thinking of getting an EA4. Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3? Anyone have an opinion?




*Ladies and gentlemen, please consider our worthy contenders' vital statistics :
*


----------



## regulator (Apr 25, 2013)

One thing that I think the Eagletac has done much better than the EA4 is the location of the switch. The light just feels good in the hand and the switch is in a nice location. The EA4 switch is too much towards the middle of the light for a short light - it doesn't seem like it is as ergonomic to use. But I may be wrong.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 25, 2013)

regulator said:


> One thing that I think the Eagletac has done much better than the EA4 is the location of the switch. The light just feels good in the hand and the switch is in a nice location. The EA4 switch is too much towards the middle of the light for a short light - it doesn't seem like it is as ergonomic to use. But I may be wrong.



Just placed my order for one from illuminationGear hopefully it comes monday. Good point on switch location


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 25, 2013)

Just placed my order for one from illuminationGear hopefully it comes monday. Ill do a video to show the differences


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 25, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was thinking of getting an EA4. Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3? Anyone have an opinion?



Just placed my order for one from illuminationGear hopefully it comes monday. Ill do a video to show the differences


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 25, 2013)

mike88 said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Excellent features & very, very bright! Also got the Zebralight SC600 MKII on order. Can't wait to receive that too.


 cant wait until i get mine!!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 25, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> There seems to be a measurable difference. Don't know if it's visible. It's 21500 lux vs 26500 lux according to this german video. It does heat up quicker as well.



I don't see those numbers anywhere in the video.
Sprechen Sie Deutsch?

In The German's written review he specifically mentions they are nearly identical.
Regardless, Selfbuilt will post his analysis, which should be interesting.

3 NiMH (eneloop): 25900 [email protected]
3 Lithium Ion (AW): 26600 [email protected]


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't find the button placement to be a problem, but I have small-to-average hands...

BTW, how easy is it to change mode levels with one hand on the GX25A3? Controlling everything thru a single button on the EA4 has spoiled me, along with the battery gauge. 



regulator said:


> One thing that I think the Eagletac has done much better than the EA4 is the location of the switch. The light just feels good in the hand and the switch is in a nice location. The EA4 switch is too much towards the middle of the light for a short light - it doesn't seem like it is as ergonomic to use. But I may be wrong.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hope my Eagletac dealer here gets it quick  
As soon it's on his website, I'm on it


----------



## regulator (Apr 26, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> I don't find the button placement to be a problem, but I have small-to-average hands...
> 
> BTW, how easy is it to change mode levels with one hand on the GX25A3? Controlling everything thru a single button on the EA4 has spoiled me, along with the battery gauge.



All valid points. I do really like the blue button light for battery and locator. I would also prefer the GX25A3 to have the one button operation. Both lights have pluses and minuses.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 26, 2013)

regulator said:


> Both lights have pluses and minuses.



So true. I have several Eagletac lights and they're well designed and constructed. In small lights, I don't mind the twist brightness level selection as long as I can do it with one hand (Quark, D25LC2, etc.). Wish the GX25A3 could have been designed similarly as I like the size.


----------



## Jazzman56 (Apr 27, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Okay, what am I missing, show me or fix my equations.
> 
> Watt = Volts x Amps
> 
> ...



Hi GordoJones88,

You forgot to keep the mAh your didn't respect your units. 

Power (Measured in watts) = Volts * Current 

1.4 volt Nihm * 2.5 AMPHours = 3.5 Watt Hours 

4.2 volt Lion * 0.7 AMPHour = 3.15 Watt Hours 


or
It is 3500 milli-watt hours and 3150 milli-watt hours respectively. 

Awesome looking light  looking forward to a selfbuilt review.

Regards,
Jazzman


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 27, 2013)

The 3V CR14505 primaries that BJ sells (4 per pack) are rated at 1500 mAHr, which could theoretically yield even more runtime: 3V * 1.5 = 4.5WHr per cell.


----------



## regulator (Apr 27, 2013)

Rexlion said:


> The 3V CR14505 primaries that BJ sells (4 per pack) are rated at 1500 mAHr, which could theoretically yield even more runtime: 3V * 1.5 = 4.5WHr



Runtime on the 185 lumen mode should be pretty impressive (given the "apparent" brightness at this level). The light stays completely cool at this level so most of the energy is towards lumens and not heat. The large/deep reflector does a great job in this small light. The beam is very nice without artifacts. Good spill and spot.

Runtime should be nearly the same with 3 Energizer lithium cells. There is a lot of power in 3 of them - 13.5 Watt hours. Lots of cell options with this light.


----------



## weklund (Apr 27, 2013)

mike88 said:


> I was thinking of getting an EA4. Is there any reason to do so now that I have the GX25A3? Anyone have an opinion?



I own a EA4 with XM-L2: 

https://illuminationsupply.com/explorer-series-eaec-c-28_53_73/nitecore-ea4-l2-xml2-p-324.html

Absolutely love this light. I own the Neutral version as well. I prefer the L2 and have nothing negative to say about the light. Throws like crazy and I prefer my EA4 over my EA8 CW as well.

Output level spacing is great. I love the UI and size. I have other EDC lights for fire fly mode and lower level use. 

The Nitecore EA4 L2 is an excellent light.


----------



## __philippe (May 1, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Hope my Eagletac dealer here gets it quick
> As soon it's on his website, I'm on it



Up on Nkon.nl as of....right now !.. 

(with Cool or Neutral White LED option, to boot...)


__philippe


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Up on Nkon.nl as of....right now !..
> (with Cool or Neutral White LED option, to boot...)
> __philippe


Saw it a second ago  but to bad, have already bought me a birthday present. So no Eagletac for me this moment.


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2013)

Ok. I'm weak  I couldn't resist  Am waiting a (long)time on this light, so why wouldn't I order it now it's here. 
But for now.. this will be my last light  summer is coming so days will be longer- my lights are gettin some sleep


----------



## bmyton (May 2, 2013)

weklund said:


> I own a EA4 with XM-L2: Absolutely love this light. Output level spacing is great. I love the UI and size. I have other EDC lights for fire fly mode and lower level use.
> 
> The Nitecore EA4 L2 is an excellent light.



I _*WANT*_ to love the GX25A3, but now that I have it in my hands I'm having some second thoughts.

From a lumens standpoint the spacing on the modes seems fair, but from a visual standpoint you get Turbo, Turbo(ish), and 2xAAA on the normal operation modes, and then you get Turbo, Medium+, Strobe on the tactical mode.

I don't mind the interface at all, twist brightness is fine for me, but in standard mode I really only have the option for short life Turbo, or a light level that I can get out of my Preon P1/2. I tried sticking in the tactical mode to see if that helped, and it was a little better, but I'm concerned about run-time when we're out on the boat or out camping.

I ordered the L2 Nitecore EA4 this week and it should be here in time for this weekend. The size is very comparable and with the L2 bulb the lumens should be almost the same. If the switch doesn't completely ruin the light for me then I think I am going to let the GX25A3 go.

/Sigh

I was so excited about this light too!


----------



## markr6 (May 2, 2013)

bmyton said:


> I _*WANT*_ to love the GX25A3, but now that I have it in my hands I'm having some second thoughts.
> 
> From a lumens standpoint the spacing on the modes seems fair, but from a visual standpoint you get Turbo, Turbo(ish), and 2xAAA on the normal operation modes, and then you get Turbo, Medium+, Strobe on the tactical mode.
> 
> ...




That's too bad, and confirms my suspicions. I felt the same way just looking at the specs and I'm sure I would feel the same way in hand. Too bad Nitecore and EagleTac can't get the spacing right on these lights like most Fenix lights (L-M-H-Turbo). But that's just my opinion considering the applications I would use this for.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2013)

My A3 should arrive tomorrow. Think I won't have a problem with the spacing, but will see.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

Just received my GX25A3 and already having a problem with it 
I put some Eneloops inside, light turns on but start flickering (on all light-mode), after a few second it went off, and didn't turn back on. Have those Eneloops now on charging.
Took some new Duracell alkaline. Lights turns back on. But still flickering, works on low and mid- only high for a few seconds and my A3 turns off again- won't come back on, on those batteries.
Then I took some Duracell 2450mah rechargeable batteries, no flickering and light works on all light-modes. But after twisting some times it goes off again  would turn back on but few seconds later goes back off again.
This light comes straight out-of the packaging. What can be the problem??? :shrug:

This is now the second time I have issues with a Eagletac light.

EDIT: have tried other eneloops that normally are in my Fenix TK41 (which runs fine on those batteries(they do have some runtime on them so not 100% fully charged)) and the A3 runs a little bit longer on those, but still after 30-40seconds it goes off and won't turn back on.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Just received my GX25A3 and already having a problem with it
> I put some Eneloops inside, light turns on but start flickering (on all light-mode), after a few second it went off, and didn't turn back on. Have those Eneloops now on charging.
> Took some new Duracell alkaline. Lights turns back on. But still flickering, works on low and mid- only high for a few seconds and my A3 turns off again- won't come back on, on those batteries.
> Then I took some Duracell 2450mah rechargeable batteries, no flickering and light works on all light-modes. But after twisting some times it goes off again  would turn back on but few seconds later goes back off again.
> ...



Have probably found the problem. One of the first Eneloops that I used was almost dead. Smart-charger indicated only 200mah left  
Have other eneloops that are according the smart-charger completely full, and light is at the moment running. No flickering and runs longer than it did 
Hope that this was the only issue and that I can enjoy my light now 

My light does have some sort of a pre-flash. When I have the light off and turn it on low there is some sort of flash. This not happens on med and high.

edit; problems was purely that my batteries weren't charged enough. Light is running perfectly now


----------



## bmyton (May 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> When I have the light off and turn it on low there is some sort of flash



Mine does this as well, I am guessing it is because you can Push-Hold to turn on Turbo, and I would bet it does it in medium too but I just can't see it because the brightness is similar.


----------



## regulator (May 3, 2013)

Mine has that slight preflash when turning on to low also.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

Just took it for a test-run  I only could say one thing... wauw! :rock:
This light is so bright for it's size  will takes this light a lot with me. I do wish that it came with a "normal" holster- with a part that protects the bezel/glass.
Was worried that it would slide out while I was driving.


----------



## bmyton (May 4, 2013)

Ok, my Nitecore EA4 XM-L2 came in the mail yesterday, and I have to say that I'm even more torn now!


*GX25A3:*

Superior build quality. I handed the two to my wife and asked her which felt like a better light. She didn't hesitate picking the GX25A3. Her quote was "this one has a much better hand feel". The knurling on the EagleTac feels great in the hand, and positioning the switch further up the body makes it feel more natural. The head diameter is almost identical between the two lights, but because the EA4 tapers wider at the tail it feels like a bulkier light.

Accessories. The holster for the GX25A3 is in a different class than the EA4. I saw some concern about not liking the "lens-up" style of holster, don't worry about that. The press shots all have the lens up, but the holster is actually designed for Lens-Down. The light fights more snugly this way, and everything is protected. The rigid sides also help prevent accidental switching on, which is great. Tossing in the tail switch was a nice bonus, especially since the light will still tail-stand with the switch.

Switch. The single mode switch is easier to operate, no thinking about "ok, do I half click now or full click", just push the button. Using the head twist to change the brightness means you always turn on in the mode you expected, and if you need a short burst of turbo just hold the button down. The first time I put the EA4 in the holster and dropped it in a cup holder the light turned itself on... I guess that's why they have the "lock-out" mode.

Size. The GX25A3 is smaller. This is especially noticeable in the tail diameter, which makes the light just feel smaller. The differences are not huge, but they are noticeable. Neither is comfortably pocket sized and once they are in a holster the size difference doesn't mean as much I guess. My opinion is that the smaller size makes the light feel more "awesome", but that's completely opinion there.

*EA4-L2*

Turbo Output. In an informal wall hunting last night the EA4 put out more light (not surprising considering 950 vs 915 ANSI lumens). The difference wasn't huge, but the spot and spill sizes were similar and the EA4 looked a bit brighter. If anything it also looked slightly more to the blue-green side than the GX25A3 which wasn't ideal, but was a surprise since I thought I heard the L2 EA4s were tending to come out on the warmer side.

Output Levels. Here is the killer, the EA4 has a much wider selection of outputs. For me, this light is not an EDC item. It is the light I will go to when my EDC can't reach far enough. That means that anything in the 0-50 lumens is redundant for me, and strobe mode will be unused. That leaves the GX25A3 with two outputs 915 and (300/185). The EA4 hangs on to 70, 145, 330, 600, and 950 (the 330 Mid on the EA4 looked slightly brighter than the 300 Medium on the GX25A3 so I'll just guess that the 10% boost from L2 is even across the levels). The bonus is that the EA4 outputs spacing gives the levels a linear feel in the brightness increases, which is nice.

Battery Life. This ties in to the output levels, and in a lot of ways is unfairly skewed by the extra battery in the EA4, but because the lights are very similar in size I think it is fair to mention. Turbo (950/915) EA4=1.75hrs and GX25A3=1.3hrs. High (600/x) EA4=2hrs. Medium (330/300) EA4=4.5hrs GX25A3=3hrs. Low (145/185) EA4=11hrs GX25A3=5hrs. Very Low (70/9) EA4=22hrs GX25A3=100+hrs.

Price. The EA4 XM-L2 is $25 cheaper than the lowest price I could find on the GX25A3. Some of this is obviously reflected in the build quality, the slight bezel gap, the "hand feel", but I don't think that it is a 30% lower quality feeling light.



*Final Thoughts*:

I think this comes down to usage. If you want the brightest you can buy with the longest burn time at turbo the EA4 might be better (but basically you just get 30% more burn time by putting in 30% more batteries, so this may just be a wash). If you want to have a bunch of lowered brightness options to increase your run time between 150 and 500 lumens, then the EA4 is the clear choice. If you want a candlelight mode that you can run forever (camping light), combined with the availability of a high output spotting light, then the GX25A3 wins. And if you place a high value on the way your light feels, I would say the GX25A3 is a good choice.

I thought I was going to ship the GX25A3 back as soon as the EA4 got here... but now I just can't decide. I might have to keep them both 




Pictures:

https://www.box.com/s/m4o7itj2goi75tr0th9g


----------



## kj2 (May 4, 2013)

bmyton said:


> Accessories. The press shots all have the lens up, but the holster is actually designed for Lens-Down. The light fights more snugly this way, and everything is protected.


Mine came bezel down too, but need lots of pressure with mine to put it bezel down in the holster. I use it bezel up because I don't want to break/rip the holster.


----------



## regulator (May 4, 2013)

Nice comparison Bmyton. Those were the differences I kept thinking about when trying to make my decision. The Gx25A3 won out by a little bit. I would love the GX25A3 if they included a medium mode and that cool blue lighted switch for locator and battery. I also still wish the 185 lumen mode was in the normal setting instead of the 300. But it will make due.

The dimensions, size, and build of this light are what I really like. It is very compact but still has a large and deep enough reflector to give a powerful beam with good spill. I think an XML emitter really benefits from a larger reflector and this size is perfect.


----------



## h2oflyer (May 10, 2013)

Ordered my GX25A3 from J2 in Toronto yesterday and the mailman delivered it today, Super service including John opening the box and checking 
over the light. After getting the A6 a month ago, I just had to have the smaller brother, both with L2.

WOW what output, Same UI and build quality with slightly less in house brightness than the A6. My first experience with Eagletac and am impressed to hell.

I like the AA format, I use Energizer Lithium L91 or 2000 mah Eneloops. My other lights are single cell CR123 and am going away from series CR123. My TK35
is going up for sale....the A6 outperforms it anyway!

Walter


----------



## Lightman2 (May 11, 2013)

I can,t understand why despite the variations in features we all as flashaholics want some people can,t seem to get the basics right. I think most will agree what makes the Zebra lights so cool is the UI,s and the side switch (IMO). So I have been looking to add this Eagletac light to my collection quite liking the fact that only 3 x AA cells versus 4 for the Nitecore but the simple fact that I have to use two hands to change modes on the Eagle simply makes me gasp. Yes I like the three cell slimness versus the Nitecore,s four cells but two handed operation? If Nitecore offered three cells then I would sure be interested. Would prefer to carry one of these versus my larger D cell TK 50 but I am holding off. If only Zebralight would get some production going and make some smooth reflector options or throwers.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 11, 2013)

Anyone know when the S5310 from Zebra is supposed to be out?


----------



## regulator (May 11, 2013)

Actually it's not hard to change modes with one hand I have found. There are raised areas by the switch and on the other side of the head that allow a thumb and index finger to turn the head. I agree that adding one or two additional output levels would make this light fantastic.

Also waiting for info on the S5310.


----------



## h2oflyer (May 11, 2013)

I've had a chance to compare my A3 with the A6 at night. Using my TK35 as the reference,I would rank them SX25A6 at 10...TK35 at 9...GX25A3 at 8 for spill brightness and throw.

Since I have both I couldn't resist trying a hybrid version. I put the SX head on the GX and it made a compact light with the 30 sec low voltage flash.

Question...if I use 3x14500 in the A3 body driving the A6 head, would I end up with the ultimate 1000 lumen stubby with reduced run time ?

Walter


----------



## jonnyfgroove (May 11, 2013)

h2oflyer said:


> I've had a chance to compare my A3 with the A6 at night. Using my TK35 as the reference,I would rank them SX25A6 at 10...TK35 at 9...GX25A3 at 8 for spill brightness and throw.
> 
> Since I have both I couldn't resist trying a hybrid version. I put the SX head on the GX and it made a compact light with the 30 sec low voltage flash.
> 
> ...



I don't think you should try that, you'll be exceeding the max operating voltage of the A6.


----------



## h2oflyer (May 11, 2013)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I don't think you should try that, you'll be exceeding the max operating voltage of the A6.



Thanks, you're right. Just checked...max A6 voltage is 10.2. I think I'll put the correct heads back on their respective body tubes.

Walter


----------



## GordoJones88 (May 11, 2013)

Lightman2 said:


> Anyone know when the S5310 from Zebra is supposed to be out?



They just changed the release date again to an unspecified 2013. In my opinion, it's not coming out. They are just trying to get people to hold off buying their competitor's lights. It's a tactic they have had great success with.




Lightman2 said:


> The simple fact that I have to use two hands to change modes on the Eagle simply makes me gasp.
> 
> If only Zebralight would get some production going and make some smooth reflector options or throwers.



I have the Eagletac TX25C2, I don't find the twisty head ideal. However, I use Turbo almost all the time, so it doesn't really matter.

The reason I do not own nor do I like Zebralights is they have a small cheap shallow op reflector. Eww.


----------



## h2oflyer (May 12, 2013)

Twisty head's not bad, if you set it at the second level, you can long press the switch to access turbo.

My A6 came buttery smooth, while the A3 needed some knife scraping on the square treads and finishing with a jewellers polishing cloth to get that same smooth head twist.

After another night of comparison, the A3 is definately about 20-25% lower output than the A6.

Walter


----------



## grev (May 14, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Perfection! Another $100. My wife is going to kill me shortly...


My wife told me she didn't like my flashlight addiction, now I have no wife.



No, just joking, I have no wife.


----------



## compnaut (May 15, 2013)

I am considering adding a new light to my collection. I like the zebralights and also like very much the JetBeam PA40. However, I have often thought I'd like to have an EagleTac light. What puts me off is not the UI, but the output levels. A light that goes from 10 to 300 (or even 185) is a LOT less useful to me than one that included a level around 50 to 100. Odds are the 50 to 100 would be used more than the other levels, at least by me. LIke many others I would buy the mythical ZL 5310 if it actually came out, but I am not waiting for it. I'm sure Eagletac knows their market better than I do, but apparently it doesn't include me. Add another output level and I'll consider it. Otherwise, I think I am still on the fence. IT does look like a nice light, though.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

For people who want to use a colour filter on the A3. I just popped on a Olight M21 filter. It will slide on far, but it will stay on the light.


----------



## regulator (May 17, 2013)

That looks good kj2 and a good fit. I have been thinking about picking up a diffuser for mine. Does it fit on good such that it doesn't feel like it will fall off? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

regulator said:


> That looks good kj2 and a good fit. I have been thinking about picking up a diffuser for mine. Does it fit on good such that it doesn't feel like it will fall off? Thanks for sharing.



While putting it on, I thought that it would come-off easily but no. I can shake the light hard up-and-down , left-to-right but the filter stays on


----------



## __philippe (May 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> While putting it on, I thought that it would come-off easily but no. I can shake the light hard up-and-down , left-to-right but the filter stays on



Pushed all the way down, the Olight M21X does fit the GX25A3's 38 mm bezel because the filter/diffuser inner section is not perfectlty cylindrical, but rather conical, with the following relevant inner diameters:

M21X filter/diffuser bottom inner diameter: 38.0 mm +/- 0.2mm
M21X filter/diffuser top inner diameter: 40.1mm +/- 0.2mm

Thanks for the real-life test, KJ2...:thumbsup:

__philippe


----------



## Miracle (May 19, 2013)

have Eagletac updated this GX25A3 with better specifications yet?


----------



## kj2 (May 19, 2013)

Miracle said:


> have Eagletac updated this GX25A3 with better specifications yet?



what to update?!?


----------



## leor604 (Jun 9, 2013)

I've held off posting my GX25A3 impressions as my first two (yes TWO) units were faulty. I've read good things about Eagletac quality so I am sure mine were anomalies, but surprising to get two bad ones.

My dealer is Mack Outdoors here in BC and props to Grant for taking care of me without question. I also had immediate responses from Eagletac tech support and they had me check a few things before telling me it had to be repaired. My third light from Mack is from a new batch he received and this one works as it should.

First light had bent pin in the head. The outer sleeve around the pin was too short which allowed the pin to flop over when the head was turned.

Second light had what appears to be a faulty side switch. Button was VERY difficult to push and did not have a definitive click feel, more like a soft push. Light would flicker, change brightness, shut off, etc. I did contact Eagletac tech support and got very quick and helpful responses. After trying a few things they said the light needed to go back. I didn't want the hassle of sending the light to Hong Kong so contacted Grant and he provided me with a third light.

Light works as advertised and is VERY bright for a compact AA light. I certainly don't require anything brighter or larger. This, and a couple D25C clickies, are my first high performance flashlights so I am blown away by the light output compared to $5 incandescent lights. Awesome.

My only wish is that group switching did not require TEN back and forth turns of the head within 5 seconds. My D25C's only require three back and forth turns, so why ten on this one??? Not a huge deal as I will use the Low - Med - Turbo group 99% of the time but I wonder what the engineers were thinking. I mean it's not a nuclear detonator so why the over-the-top security against accidental switching? 

I do like the instant access to Turbo and Strobe modes by pressing the side button in any mode but that, of course, is only good for short bursts as you have to keep the button pressed. At least it's easy now as it was impossible to keep the button pressed on light #2.

I'll report back if I have any issues with light #3 but, hopefully, this one's a keeper.


----------



## regulator (Jun 9, 2013)

I also don't get why 10 times turns to switch modes - thats kinda ridiculous IMO. This is one solid light and built very well. I think a lot of thought went into the design/build quality of this light. I think they could improve the UI to make this a home run. But I really like the light given some of it's faults.


----------



## mcdonap (Jun 9, 2013)

I got one of these a few weeks back, and I really like the light. Great size, weight and feel. I can certainly live with the UI, but I much prefer the EA4's interface. I tend to just use low, medium and turbo group. I agree with Leor604, it seems like it should work more like a D25C. The light is impressively bright! The hue us a little purplish compared to the EA8 I was using it next to last night. I don't mean to sound like I'm complaining - I'm very happy with this light so far.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 9, 2013)

mcdonap said:


> I got one of these a few weeks back, and I really like the light. Great size, weight and feel. I can certainly live with the UI, but I much prefer the EA4's interface. I tend to just use low, medium and turbo group. I agree with Leor604, it seems like it should work more like a D25C. The light is impressively bright! The hue us a little purplish compared to the EA8 I was using it next to last night. I don't mean to sound like I'm complaining - I'm very happy with this light so far.



dont think that your "complaining" in any way about a light. all info posted about a light will help others in some way  many thanks


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Jun 10, 2013)

leor604 said:


> I've held off posting my GX25A3 impressions as my first two (yes TWO) units were faulty. I've read good things about Eagletac quality so I am sure mine were anomalies, but surprising to get two bad ones.
> 
> My dealer is Mack Outdoors here in BC and props to Grant for taking care of me without question. I also had immediate responses from Eagletac tech support and they had me check a few things before telling me it had to be repaired. My third light from Mack is from a new batch he received and this one works as it should.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear it finally worked out. I am in BC too and love dealing with Grant.


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 12, 2013)

I think I won the tint lottery! My "neutral" GX25A3 is a creamy warm tint similar to the old Fenix TK20. Just got it in the mail today, and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## regulator (Jun 12, 2013)

I also received a fantastic creamy white tint on mine (mine is the cool white). Its very white but without a "cold" feeling some cool white tints can provide. I am very happy and still impressed by the solid build and quality feel of this light.


----------



## Showmethelight (Jun 12, 2013)

As an outside observer but someone curious of this light, does it bring anything to the table to warrant $40 more than a EA4 or sunwayman D40a?


----------



## riccardo (Jun 13, 2013)

> As an outside observer but someone curious of this light, does it bring anything to the table to warrant $40 more than a EA4 or sunwayman D40a?



To my opinion:

In respect to EA4: it doesn't have a rubber cap that's melting/blowing away at the first hot.
In respect to the D40a: it's available in neutral white (for me cool white it's already a good rason to avoid a flashlight)

Than it's also smaller than both.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 13, 2013)

Rexlion said:


> I think I won the tint lottery! My "neutral" GX25A3 is a creamy warm tint similar to the old Fenix TK20. Just got it in the mail today, and I'm lovin' it!



Honestly, all Eagletac lights have a very nice tint. It is a professional light with a premium tint. Even the Eagletac Cool White LEDs have a nice tint.


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 13, 2013)

The Eagletac is backed by a 10 year warranty. It comes with 2 tailcaps, one is plain and the other has a tailswitch, so you can choose which way you want to activate it. The Eagletac lets the user choose the brightness setting before turning it on, rather than forcing one to click through settings to reach the desired brightness. I believe some have commented that it's more ergonomic than the EA4 in that the EA4's side switch sits so far back from the lens end (don't know much about the Sunwayman). And the GX25A3 is supposed to have a snap-on color filter set available soon, if that matters to you.

I really like the 4500 Kelvin color temperature on mine. 

On the other hand, moonlight level and another level somewhere around 100 lumens would have been nice. Sunwayman effectively has 5 levels versus Eag's 3.


----------



## compnaut (Jun 22, 2013)

A few weeks ago I stopped by Light Junction (their office is not too far from where I work) with the intention of buying a Zebralight SC52. When I went in I discovered they had an in-store display of several different lights including the GX25A3. I picked it up and played with it some. Even though I felt that the lack of a 4th or 5th level between 300 lumens and 10 lumens made the light something I would not consider it felt so nice in my hand and seemed so well made that I was torn between the GX25A3 and the Zebralight SC52. Finally, in the best tradition of CPF, I bought both of them since I couldn't make up my mind and had really wanted to have an EagleTac light for some time. I still think the lack of a fourth level (say 60 lumens or even 100 or so) is an almost fatal flaw in the design, but I have enjoyed the light. I REALLY like being able to bring up 900+ lumens with a quick press and hold of the switch even if I have the light set at 10 lumens output. The light would be almost perfect if the aforementioned extra level or two were present and the side switch a little bigger (hard to find the switch sometimes with my thumb). Other than that, my only observation has been that I am really pleased with how bright it is. I am particularly pleased to see that the spill is brighter than that of my 400+ lumen jetbeam PA-40. I have not had a "throwy" light before and was not sure what to expect. It might not surprise anyone else that the GX25A3 spill is brighter than the PA40, but it surprised me a little.


----------



## regulator (Jun 25, 2013)

Check out Selfbuilt's review of this light. What is very impressive is not only the amount of lumens this thing CAN put out for such a small light but the lower output runtimes as well.

When set at the approximate 220 lumen level, this light still impresses with how much "apparent" light is coming out. The rather large reflector does a great job with throw and spill. And seeing this amount of light with a decent runtime on just 3 AA cells amazes me. 220 Lumens may not seem all that much nowadays but outdoors in the dark it works fantastic IMO. I like knowing I can have this much light for many hours.


----------



## riccardo (Jun 25, 2013)

It's a pity that the 220 lumens level is buried with the tactical mode..


----------



## regulator (Jun 26, 2013)

riccardo said:


> It's a pity that the 220 lumens level is buried with the tactical mode..



Agreed. As practical as this setting is, it should be in the normal mode. This light could be sooo much better with an additional level in the normal mode and slight adjustment to outputs.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 26, 2013)

riccardo said:


> It's a pity that the 220 lumens level is buried with the tactical mode.



I like Eagletac lights. But it's really dumb how badly they set the spacing of the level outputs. Then there is twisting the head 10 times in 5 seconds. WHAT?!

However, in practical use I find myself using Turbo at least 95% of the time, so it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Aug 2, 2013)

Are the GX25A3, EA4 L2, and D40A still the top flashlights that take 3 to 4 AA batteries? I'm planning to get one for my dad and I'm leaning towards the GX25A3 since the UI is very similar to his current flashlight... the MagLite.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 6, 2013)

My GX25A3 has arrived. I had problems with the thread of the head with a copy Cool Withe I returned to the seller.
Then I chose the NW version that has no rotation problem.
Both models had given me a good impression of performance.
I made a comparison with the Fenix ​​TK35 and the EagleTac is defended very well!
Only the tint leaves me a little uncertain .. looks very hot (warm) and around the spot there is a slightly yellowish.
Can anyone tell me if this small yellowish hue is this normal? I was unlucky with the tint or is a feature of these LEDs last generation?
I want to specify that yellow halo around the spot is very very slight, it's just perceivable.
(I hope Google translation understandable.)


----------



## texbaz (Aug 8, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> I like Eagletac lights. But it's really dumb how badly they set the spacing of the level outputs. Then there is twisting the head 10 times in 5 seconds. WHAT?!
> 
> However, in practical use I find myself using Turbo at least 95% of the time, so it's not a deal breaker.



I received my GX25A3 yesterday. Form is fantastic, tint very creamy white not the cool tone like the EA4. I must also agree, that is some kinda crazy mode switching 10 times in 5 secs. I do like the light very nice. I'll most likely leave it in the normal mode it serves my purpose. I also ordered a SX25L3 MT-G2 so I better get use to the twisting action. There is a lot to like about theses lights if there are cons It will most likely be the UI


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Stefano said:


> Only the tint leaves me a little uncertain .. looks very hot (warm) and around the spot there is a slightly yellowish.
> Can anyone tell me if this small yellowish hue is this normal? I was unlucky with the tint or is a feature of these LEDs last generation?
> I want to specify that yellow halo around the spot is very very slight, it's just perceivable.
> (I hope Google translation understandable.)




Yes, the yellow halo is somewhat normal. It is more noticeable with big, deep, smooth reflectors, like Eagletac lights have. As you can see, it is actually a reflection of the yellow LED. Notice how the square yellow LED is square in the reflector. Take your light and shine it at the ceiling and rotate your hand. You will be able to make out the square yellow outline from the square yellow LED. You can also notice the big round gap in the middle of the square reflection where no yellow will appear in your light beam. 
The yellow halo is not so obvious in a floody light that has a small, shallow, orange peel reflector. 









While your Google translate is understandable, there have been a few times where the results were a bit funny.


----------



## texbaz (Aug 8, 2013)

I tried the tactical mode, more effort than should be I really like the regular mode better. I noticed my light when tighten, in regular mode,and I want to change to the 2nd light level, I barely have to loosen the head not even really turning it just barely cracking from tight. I have to really tighten to get it on the 1st level. 3rd (Low) is like a 1/2- turn from full tight. when I watch the video reviews it seems like the amount of the head turn from full tight is 1/8-1/4 turn to the 2nd level. can anyone comment on this I'm thinking off returning it for an exchange.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you GordoJones88 for explanation about Google translate I always have to be very careful because it is not always reliable :-D


----------



## holylight (Sep 8, 2013)

Can ea4 diffuser fit in?


----------



## __philippe (Sep 8, 2013)

holylight said:


> Can ea4 diffuser fit in?



Too wide, I'm afraid: *EA4's ø40mm *diffusers won't stay put tight on a *GX25A3's ø38mm *bezel...

__philippe


----------



## holylight (Sep 9, 2013)

I pray I got a nice tint. Next week should arrived. I should stop buying ......


----------



## Abyssos (Sep 13, 2013)

I recently received my GX25A3, but it is going back to Hong Kong for replacement. The flashlight flashes every 30 seconds, indicating low batteries, regardless of light level selected. I only use AA's. Eagletac's customer service is very good and maintains good communication. Looks like my light may be one of the earlier models where the low battery warning was set to 5.1V for 14500 mode. Anyways, I am sad having to go through a replacement, but happy about customer support from Eagletac.

I had emailed the online store where I purchased from and got radio silence. Not buying from them again.


----------



## andyo (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I just got mine from Amazon. Is there any way from the hardware to tell if it's the old one or the new one? The box says it's the new one, but the manual says it's the old one, and the box came open. If there's no other way to tell, did the manuals of yours also say it's the old one (XM-L U2, 738 lumen)?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 24, 2013)

andyo said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just got mine from Amazon. Is there any way from the hardware to tell if it's the old one or the new one? The box says it's the new one, but the manual says it's the old one, and the box came open. If there's no other way to tell, did the manuals of yours also say it's the old one (XM-L U2, 738 lumen)?



What the old LED and what LED was it upgraded to ?


----------



## WildLight (Sep 24, 2013)

holylight said:


> Can ea4 diffuser fit in?



Yes, the ea4 diffuser fits ok on the GX25A3 cool white, I got this set up on mine and fits great IMO, no so tight no so loose. Stay on even if I shake or turn down the flashlight. I will get the olight M21 for my soon to have neutral white reviews indicate that is better quality diffuser than the ea4 one.


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 24, 2013)

andyo said:


> Hi everyone.
> I just got mine from Amazon. Is there any way from the hardware to tell if it's the old one or the new one?



Just look at the LED, if its on a green PCB then it's XM-L, if it's on silver PCB then it's XM-L2.


----------



## andyo (Sep 24, 2013)

Lurveleven said:


> Just look at the LED, if its on a green PCB then it's XM-L, if it's on silver PCB then it's XM-L2.



Thanks, I thought about that, but saw one of the very early replies to this thread with a picture of (presumably) the old model and it shows the white PCB. Now I notice that it was a hotlink to the Eagletac site, maybe they changed the picture since then?


----------



## andyo (Sep 24, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> What the old LED and what LED was it upgraded to ?


The old one is the XM-L and the new one is the XM-L2.


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you where talking to the picture that you can still see. That's the new XM-L2 LED (you can see the silver/white/light gray pcb around the 'circle').
I'm not sure what the other picture's where. Probably not that usefull here.

And I don't recall that there was a gx25a3 with an xml LED.


----------



## andyo (Sep 24, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> If you where talking to the picture that you can still see. That's the new XM-L2 LED (you can see the silver/white/light gray pcb around the 'circle').
> I'm not sure what the other picture's where. Probably not that usefull here.
> 
> And I don't recall that there was a gx25a3 with an xml LED.



Yeah, what I meant was that I took a look at that post and it was made when the light was supposed to have the XM-L. What I realized later was that since it's hotlinked to the Eagletac site, maybe they switched the picture later for the new one. Now I'm also wondering if the one announced with an XM-L ever came out, since when people here started getting it in this thread it already had the XM-L2. The manual does say XM-L though, and the pre-release posts here also do, with the corresponding numbers.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 25, 2013)

WildLight said:


> Yes, the ea4 diffuser fits ok on the GX25A3 cool white, I got this set up on mine and fits great IMO, no so tight no so loose. Stay on even if I shake or turn down the flashlight. I will get the olight M21 for my soon to have neutral white reviews indicate that is better quality diffuser than the ea4 one.



You are talking about the Nitecore NFD40 diffuser ?


----------



## WildLight (Sep 25, 2013)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> You are talking about the Nitecore NFD40 diffuser ?



Yes, the one for the Nitecore EA4 BUT I wanna report that tonight I went hiking and after 10 minutes of use this diffuser fall apart, the lens just fall from the rubber base...bad bad quality. I managed to put it together again but it was my first time using this diffuser. I will get the Olight M21 diffuser that reviews indicate is better quality.

Also, tonight I noticed 2 things about this flashlight.

1) The lanyard quick attachment clip is too big for the GX25A3, because the GX25A3 is a little chubby flashlight the clip gets on your way when you are grabbing the flashlight, kind of uncomfortable, also when using the lanyard is kind of hard to fits the flashlight inside the holster.

2) Maybe is because of the size of my hands but I found the tailcap with rear switch a little hard to press, is easier for me using the index finger than the thumb to press the rear switch. Maybe I need to get use to or maybe I will just chance to the flat tailcap and use the front switch.

Other than that let me tell you that this flashlight is fantastic...excellent thrower, it was just a 1 hour night hike but I got impress with the power. However a better test will be this weekend when I use this flashlight at north in a 3 days canoeing trip where is not electricity at all. Can't wait.


----------



## joosfilip (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello dear friends,

I've recently bought this great flashlight, however after about one week I am noticing a strange behavior. I would like to use the opportunity to ask about it here. Let's start with a description:

I am using the flashlight in the tactical mode, with a predefined 3rd setting on strobe. The plan is to use it in emergency encounters if needed. I have installed the tactical cap switch and inside there are new GP batteries which came together with the flashlight. I use it in the EDC way, in the pocket of my trousers. 

Now to the problem. I have noticed that after a while the flashlight switches itself back to normal mode. That means that the 3rd setting doesn't provide strobe function, but 0,5% power. I find that very uncomfortable. You can imagine what could have happened in the crisis situation, waiting for the strobe and this would come out!

I was observing the flashlight during my normal workday in the office. That means normal walking to the car, sitting in the office and some casual walking during the day. I checked the flashlight 5 times during the day (approximately each hour) at the company toilet (don't laugh, I just didn't want to scare fellow colleagues  ). The first four checks were OK with strobe. However the fifth one was switched to the normal mode already. During that I didn't do anything special, no moves, no running, falling, nothing.

As I was trying the cap switch at home, I have noticed that it depends on how I push the button. If I push it in the outer region and not so hard, the flashlight switches on with medium light at first and then in less than a second, it starts to strobe. If I push it hard in the center, the strobe starts at once. I have also noticed, that the tactical mode changed to the normal mode at the beginning as I changed the normal cap for the tactical cap.

These are all the information I can provide to you. I have contacted both the manufacturer and the seller with the same question. I would kindly like to ask you all if you experienced the same problems or if you may have any possible solution. Thank you very much in advance!


----------

